# ? STS turbo system



## wkendtoy (May 10, 2008)

Does anyone have any feed back on the STS turbo system? A friend of mine is telling me about the ATI Procharger and I heard about the turbo. Just wanted to know what people think about them.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

Can't tell you for sure, but LS engines, at least the one's I've seen, don't seem to respond well to turbo charging. Something about the delay between the increase in boost/fuel delivery always produces eradic dyno charts. I could be wrong as to the reason behind the squiggly lines so don't burn me if I'm wrong here.. and that this could also be because I've only seen older results, but there is a book on modding LS engines, with dynocharts, showcasing upgrades on Vette's, GTO's and F-bodies. LS series do best with Nitrous systems, Roots blowers, Centrifugal blowers, and turbo's... in that order from best to worst. 

On contrast, I have seen very nice results with the APS system, but the cost is discouraging, regardless of the greater power potential in comparison to a blower. I also don't know how smooth his curve was, only that he was making mad power!!! Spinning tires at 100+ mph on a auto tranny!!

I guess what I'm trying to say is that I haven't seen any kind of positive, or encouraging feedback regarding STS systems for LS2 engines. They were a popular mod for F-bodies and Sierra trucks, and people were pretty happy with them, but those were on LS1, and LT series engines.


----------

